# Bases de donnes > Langage SQL > Livres >  [Livre] Algbre relationnelle - Guide pratique de conception dune base de donnes relationnelle normalise

## djibril

*Algbre relationnelle
Guide pratique de conception dune base de donnes relationnelle normalise*
**



> Ce livre sur lalgbre relationnelle et la conception dune base de donnes est un guide pratique qui dcrit diffrentes tapes, pas  pas et avec de nombreux exemples, de lexpression des besoins des utilisateurs  la conception dune base de donnes relationnelle normalise qui rpond  leur demande.
> Cest un ouvrage qui peut tre lu, compris et mis en pratique par tout public : dbutant, tudiant en informatique mais aussi professionnel de linformatique ou enseignant.
> Tout au long des chapitres, la base de donnes sera positionne dans le Systme dInformation puis les sujets suivants seront dcrits et mis en pratique : le dictionnaire des donnes de lentreprise, la Matrice des Dpendances Fonctionnelles, les modles et plus particulirement les modles de donnes de la mthode Merise (dont le modle Conceptuel de Donnes), les rgles de passage de la Matrice des Dpendances Fonctionnelles au schma entits-associations puis  la Base de Donnes Relationnelle, les concepts fondamentaux de lalgbre relationnelle, les oprateurs de lalgbre relationnelle pour rpondre aux requtes des utilisateurs, la normalisation des relations...
> Aprs la lecture de ce livre, le lecteur sera capable de modliser conceptuellement une base de donnes relationnelle et dinterroger les donnes de cette base en utilisant les oprateurs de lalgbre relationnelle. Le processus dvelopp dans le livre peut tre mis en pratique facilement et avec succs dans la vie professionnelle. 
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

